# Should I buy this Roadmaster??



## Wayne Adam (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been back and forth with the guy who owns this bike.
It is a complete Ladies Roadmaster Luxury Liner, top of the line.
It is roadworthy & will clean up nicely.
The guy wants no less than $200.00...

What is your opinion???..............................Thanks, Wayne


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 19, 2013)

i paid 250 for mine


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 19, 2013)

Before




After


----------



## moira (Jan 20, 2013)

*Nice Restoration*

What a wonderful make over.  You did a beautiful job putting the shine back in that old lady


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 20, 2013)

What kind of polish do you use that removes the rust without removing the paint, especially fragile pin-striping  and decals?


----------



## PeterScherer (Jan 20, 2013)

*Buy it!*

Just that front fork would cost you $150+! These bikes are beautiful and I'm sure that one would clean-up supernice! 
~Peter


----------



## jd56 (Jan 20, 2013)

Seems fair at no more than $200 Wayne. I would guess that headlight brings a pretty hefty amount. Not to mention the tailight assy....that is a tailight and not just jewels and a reflector right?
I know you like these and it should be a retail of about $275 I would think.
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 20, 2013)

*Thanks guys*

Hey guys, thanks for your opinion. Now I have to hope the guy still wants to sell it since it has been a while.
 He is only 20 miles from me, so pickup is easy. 

Thanks again.......................Wayne


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 20, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> I have been back and forth with the guy who owns this bike.
> It is a complete Ladies Roadmaster Luxury Liner, top of the line.
> It is roadworthy & will clean up nicely.
> The guy wants no less than $200.00...
> ...




Yes wayne from New jersey i would buy it for sure just the front fork alone fetches about 175 , and the headlight another 150. But its worth every penny your about to spend on it good luck!!


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 20, 2013)

steel wool on the chrome and I just scrubbed the frame with car wash. I just took everything apart and cleaned it.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 21, 2013)

*The light & fork are worth more than the asking price*



militarymonark said:


> steel wool on the chrome and I just scrubbed the frame with car wash. I just took everything apart and cleaned it.




*The headlight is worth at least $150.- to start since it is only for the roadmaster bicycles - the fork tha same deal -- & the list goes on -- great bicycle at the price -- Ride Vintage - Frank*


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 21, 2013)

*I Will be buying it!*

It had been a long time since I had spoken with the seller ( like 6 months). 
Well, today he did return my email. He still has the bike and I can have it for $175.00!.
He is only 20 miles from my home, so no shipping of course!.
 I will post some pictures when I actually get the bike home.
 I know a lot of guys out there hate girls bikes, but I'm not one of them.
I have some girls bikes in my collection that are way better looking than a lot of the mens bikes.

Anyway, thanks again, I do value your opinion.........................................................Wayne


----------



## ggntr1981 (Jan 24, 2013)

*good bike*

i have the 20" version of that bike it does not have springer but every thing else is the same lol


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 24, 2013)

*ggntr1981*

That 20" bike is clean!............Wayne


----------



## chris1203 (Feb 4, 2013)

*i sent u a pm*

sent u a pm a while ago did you receive it?


----------



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2013)

$175.00?...... Wow, that's a great price. I can't believe that he still had it. BTW, ,I also see nothing wrong with girl's bikes.


----------



## Waterland (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm a collector of primarily girl's bikes, and this is one nice girl.  More people should be interested in collecting these bikes since so many end up getting parted out, eventually original complete examples will be very hard to come by.  A plus though is girl's bikes tend to bring in less money when sold, which means cheaper prices for the girl's collectors.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Feb 5, 2013)

I could never understand why in the 1940's or 50's Schwinn, Columbia or one of the big names didn't start making one type of bike, not mens or womans. Most women did not wear dresses everyday after WWII.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 5, 2013)

Dan the bike man said:


> I could never understand why in the 1940's or 50's Schwinn, Columbia or one of the big names didn't start making one type of bike, not mens or womans. Most women did not wear dresses everyday after WWII.




I think American bicycle manufactures just forgot to innovate from about 1938-80(?)'s unless you consider making bikes cheaper and more disposal oriented innovation.


----------

